# Why the difference in size? Runt? picts included



## dipence71

I have a litter of 9 and two died do we are down to 7. today did another head count and only count 6 and have two that are very little compared to its litter mates. 

Not sure what to do anyone??

both from same doe same litter


----------



## hoodat

I honestly don't like the color of the skin on that little one. I think you're in for another goner. I'd think about culling that doe, or at least not using her for a breeder.


----------



## MissDanni

I've had some runts, but that is a REALLY big difference.

Like above, maybe that doe is not meant to be a momma?


----------



## dipence71

she has 4 that are normal and there are 2 little ones.


----------



## Legacy

Was this a first time momma?


----------



## dipence71

Legacy said:
			
		

> Was this a first time momma?


Yes first time momma.

Sad news one of the two runts died. But the 2cd runt though looks better, is getting bigger but still a runt compared to it's bigger litter mates.


----------



## Legacy

I never cull based on a first litter. It doesn't matter what comes with the first litter, I always give at least 2 chances.

Some of my best breeder almost culled and would have been if I had been hasty and now I'm glad I wasn't. 


I never give more than 3 chances though, so if the 3rd litter isn't successful she is gone.


----------



## dipence71

This wad her first so we will see how it goes. She has 4 fat healthy kits and still 1 runt alive. She will get another chance or two before I think about culling her.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry

What breed are they? The little one looks like a peanut to me. If they are a dwarf breed such as mini-rex and both parents carry the dwarfing gene than you will get 25% peanuts also known as double dwarfs and they will not live.


----------



## home-sweet-home

RAL Rabbitry said:
			
		

> What breed are they? The little one looks like a peanut to me. If they are a dwarf breed such as mini-rex and both parents carry the dwarfing gene than you will get 25% peanuts also known as double dwarfs and they will not live.


That is what I was wondering too. If it is a peanut it wont live. Some make it 2 weeks but most die in the first few days.

The back legs look underdeveloped to which is another sign of a peanut. We have Holland lops and one of our does first litters she had a peanut. We tried to feed it separate it lasted 4 days . (We put momma on her back and let it eat as long as it wanted) Then we were told about peanuts and when I researched it, I knew that is what we had,.

Im sorry, I hope I am wrong and it is just a runt, but it sure looks like a peanut


----------



## rj8607

I was thinking peanut. What does the head look like? I know some charactertics of peanunts can be seen in the head. The eyes of a peanut will bulge and be very apparent. The hindquarters of a peanut are half the width of a normal kit. Peanuts tend to just wither away, they won't get any bigger and they seem to shrink. Good luck in figuring it out!


----------



## dipence71

Unfortunately all but one of her kits died.

So far the one is doing great. We shall see.

Hopefully her next litter will be a whole lot better or will consider culling her.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

too cute


----------



## Ms. Research

dipence71 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately all but one of her kits died.
> 
> So far the one is doing great. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully her next litter will be a whole lot better or will consider culling her.


Any update?  Have you tried breeding her again?  Just curious.


----------



## dipence71

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> dipence71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately all but one of her kits died.
> 
> So far the one is doing great. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully her next litter will be a whole lot better or will consider culling her.
> 
> 
> 
> Any update?  Have you tried breeding her again?  Just curious.
Click to expand...

No I haven't yet it has just been way to hot.


----------



## Ms. Research

dipence71 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dipence71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately all but one of her kits died.
> 
> So far the one is doing great. We shall see.
> 
> Hopefully her next litter will be a whole lot better or will consider culling her.
> 
> 
> 
> Any update?  Have you tried breeding her again?  Just curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't yet it has just been way to hot.
Click to expand...

Heat does strange things to kits affecting their growth invitro, have to agree.  Plus it's hard on the doe, along with heat could sterilize your buck.   Hope once the cooler weather comes she has a successful litter.   How many times do you give a doe a chance before culling her from the program?


----------



## dipence71

She will get 3 chances. Then will become stew or sold as a pet, not a breeder. She has 2 left.


----------

